# New SeeSnake Release



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

What do you think?





 
Mark


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice :thumbup:. But very expensive I'm guessing


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

They have not told us what it will cost but the software program it comes with will change the way reports are done. For the most part I have been really impressed with it so far. The part I really like is the fact you are using your own laptop as your monitor which makes the recording/editing part of the job much more powerful. The real advantage will be for those who already are using a laptop on the truck.

Mark


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow that's awesome. I'm glad I waited Because If I did buy the Seesnake and then this came out. This unit is perfect I'll get one of these in the next year in a half maybe sooner if thinks pick up.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the small toolbox-style monitor and my plan was to buy a card for my laptop with video inputs. It was my understanding that I could record any incoming video that way. The card costs less than $50 and I'm sure there's some cheap video editing software available. Not as many bells and wistles as the Ridgid thing but way cheaper, I'm sure. Plus, I still have my regular monitor.





Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

<<<<<<has a pool of drool in his lap


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I have the small toolbox-style monitor and my plan was to buy a card for my laptop with video inputs. It was my understanding that I could record any incoming video that way. The card costs less than $50 and I'm sure there's some cheap video editing software available. Not as many bells and wistles as the Ridgid thing but way cheaper, I'm sure. Plus, I still have my regular monitor.
> 
> Paul


You really don't need the software unless you want to be able to prepare reports. What the software is for is so you can prepare a professional reports with snap shots then hit a button and email it off. This also has a few USB ports so that you can record to thumb drives. The editing software makes it real easy to cherry pick the video parts you want the customer to see on YouTube. If none of that is important to you then the software is of no added value. The LT1000 controls the camera but it is built around the software.

As for the video cards I have to tell you I have been through a half dozen of them and about the same number of capture devices and have yet to find one which was reliable. That doesn't mean there isn't one out there, it just means it can be real frustrating when they don't work.

Mark


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It looks cool. But I am sure they will greatly over price it like everything else.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I can do everything the program does using my Mac laptop. I take the SD card and upload it. I can edit it and add words and funny blips using Photoshop or add music using Imovie....


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone know of a device that will take a video source in and put the video on an SD card?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.fgeng.com/video-capture-cards.htm

http://www.mwave.com.au/newAU/mwaveAU/productdetail.asp?SKU=44030088

http://www.dinodirect.com/4-Channel-DVR-PCI-Surveillance-Video-Capture-Card-TE-6804E/AFFID-47.html

http://www.spytown.com/edv-xview4.html?productid=edv-xview4&channelid=BCOME

http://www.spytown.com/edv-xvav.html?productid=edv-xvav&channelid=BCOME


http://www.xpcgear.com/tvbox9.html

and the list goes on forever


Plumber Jim said:


> anyone know of a device that will take a video source in and put the video on an SD card?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I wish I had a need for all this..we dont get many jobs requiring it ..hence my cam records to vhs and I convert...slllloooowwww.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the reliability of Ridgid, but I think that my Pearpointe P82 had the best quality stand and all aluminum reel. Much stronger than what Ridgid puts out and a smaller footprint too. I also liked the convenience of the flip up screen on the Pearpointe.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Protech, I may look into one of those but i was really looking for a standalone device to capture onto an SD card or USB etc that way i can just plug it into my laptop after i am done then burn it. I use a DVD direct at the moment and it works well, just looking to go more compact. The dvddirect is what ridgid uses for their dvd pack that they over charge like $1000 i paid less than $300


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

This isn't going to be for everyone but if you are already using a laptop in your truck and you are looking for a new monitor this thing is pretty neat. Everything is recorded in digital so there is no conversion to do. 

One of the testers had to meet with a public works guy on an inspection yesterday. Instead of a re-inspection the public work guy agreed to an emailed report. Now when the tester is on site after jetting, he can prepare his report and send it to public works with a touch of a button. That is of course assuming the customer hires him for the repairs.

Imagine the advantage to working for a client like a property management company where you can send them a video report from the field to get authorization to make a repair. The shops which will not like this systems are the companies who don't give the client a video but just up-sell to a new sewer instead because you will make them look bad. 

I find certain computers are a little tougher than others to use with it. My 15" wide screen XPS is just a little large and to be honest I am not sure I would want to put it in the mud. Netbooks work but are not real reliable when it comes to video feeds. My regular 13" Dell fits nicely and I have not had a problem. 

My favorite to use on it though is my Fujitsu tablet. Right now I am using a bump case but I also have a waterproof otter-box for it which would work out well in real messy stuff. I know some guys are using the tough-book type computers which I feel would be a big plus.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Thanks Protech, I may look into one of those but i was really looking for a standalone device to capture onto an SD card or USB etc that way i can just plug it into my laptop after i am done then burn it. I use a DVD direct at the moment and it works well, just looking to go more compact. The dvddirect is what ridgid uses for their dvd pack that they over charge like $1000 i paid less than $300


For what you are discribing I would try something like an Archos portable video player.

Mark


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the Idea. My worry is screen viewing in bright sun light. I hear of some new laptops that have what is called day time view screen.

My little portable LCD can't see $hit in the sun. A good weather proof Laptop with day time view screen would be great with this.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> For what you are discribing I would try something like an Archos portable video player.
> 
> Mark


I'll look into it. thanks.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I like the Idea. My worry is screen viewing in bright sun light. I hear of some new laptops that have what is called day time view screen.
> 
> My little portable LCD can't see $hit in the sun. A good weather proof Laptop with day time view screen would be great with this.


A front-lit screen is much better for viewing outdoors but is not great indoors. I think Dell was making a dual-lit screen for both indoor and outdoor.

Mark


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

This would be a specialized piece of equip- nice to have if you need it- not practical for 95% percent of jobs.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*nice Camera but?*

Nice camera but, at what guys are charging for camera views,can you pay for it before it needs work? In Joliet Illinois the city cameras lines for homeowners for Free Hard to compete with FREE ! Some private company has to come out with a nice camera for less money. Anyone know of one?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

rainman said:


> Nice camera but, at what guys are charging for camera views,can you pay for it before it needs work? In Joliet Illinois the city cameras lines for homeowners for Free Hard to compete with FREE ! Some private company has to come out with a nice camera for less money. Anyone know of one?


 
have this same problem here :furious: Was all set to buy a SeeSnake 200' self level. with the portable DVD burner with 5.7" screen. Had 50% down with an approved bank loan. Same DAY!  I found out the city got a camera and does this service for free. :furious: Man I dodged a bullet with monthly payments. I declined the loan for this reason and I need to spend the money before then end of the year. So I bought an Easycam. It works fine has 512 location. Best of all I own it no payments no worries. 
I would have rather had the SeeSnake but like you said you can't compete with free.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What exactly does the city do if and when they see a problem?

Around here, they won't even talk to a ho if the main is clear.

I wonder what will happen when they get one stuck, and have to dig up a road or lawn.

I also believe that it should be a licensed plumber tv'ing a customers lateral, not a public works broom pusher/lawn mower/leaf raker.

They are asking for trouble.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> What exactly does the city do if and when they see a problem?
> 
> Around here, they won't even talk to a ho if the main is clear.
> 
> ...


City should not be touching private property. They should stick to City property only. I'm sure our tax dollars should not go to digging up a sewer on private property because they messed up.


----------



## skydivevolley (May 16, 2010)

*video capture from sewer camera*

I have all the ridgid setups. I mostly use the color compact and like most ridgid units it has a standard rca video out. You can buy this nice portable dvr on ebay(#170447585784) that has a rca input to record any video onto the removeable sd card.


----------

